# anyone in S.A. interested



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

Well my yak has arrived and my broken thumb has healed so i would like to give it a try

if anyone is interested in a paddle and fish (my comon sense tells me first time out i should be with someone else)
i will try to get anywhere but cant make it to port hughs

can call me on 0408212969 or drop a line in this post

scorp (mark)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Will be out on the water on monday most likely. Probably hitting Somerton park but can change that to a Seacliff trip if you like, everyone can catch something at seacliff, even if it is seaweed .


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

sounds good legacy you say where and when and i will be there

scorp


----------



## frontosa (Dec 17, 2007)

monday morning might be a good time for me at seacliff if you are interested


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

If my stinkboat ride falls over, I'll be keen to try Somerton Park. Monday looks like it will be a pearler with the weather....


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Somerton Park, meet down on the beach in front of the Somerton Park Surf Life Saving Club.

Seacliff, meet on the beach at the Seacliff Yacht Club.

Your choice of destination Scorpion. Seacliff gets results, I have not properly fished Somerton Park yet, only scoped it out. 7:30 is a good launch time for me but I am happy to launch whenever.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

If I go, I will be on the water by 5.30am. I don't get enough opportunities for a fish not to give it all I've got.... Plus, there will be heaps of boats around, and I want to give myself every chance at some action before the boats spook any snook that may be there. I'll possibly paddle up to Hallett Cove this time too.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

just had a look at google earth and seacliff looks ok so if good for everyone else then i am good for 7.30 at the yacht club
but that does not mean that i wont call past somerton surf life saving club at 5.30 and check in with crazy horse on the way

scorp


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds good fellas. im happy to launch any time any place ( maybe we could compromise with a 6.30 launch ? )

Ill let you gentlemans argue the details.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Big backflip here guys, just read L3GACY's trip report. LETS GO TO SOMERTON PARK !!!! Still casual re: times. Also, any chance of a few gar down that way ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I would say no on the gar, i am keen to try somerton park but seacliff is fine, still got a couple days to arrange details, no problems with a 5:30 am start.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

as said at the start

i am good for anywhere and almost anytime so so 5:30,6:30 or 7:30 at somerton is good for me

scorp


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

waldo said:


> any chance of a few gar down that way ?


In years gone by I would have said that gar were a certainty in that area at this time of year - but last year they were a no-show for some reason, and the year before that they were scarce too. It would be worthwhile taking some berley and giving it a shot, because they SHOULD be there.....


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm gonna paddle my yak down there tomorrow for a small prefish and leave it at the grandparents place so all i have to do in the morning is walk it the 50 odd metres to the SLSC . I am happy to launch as early as you want now. I think i'll just berley up and see what comes in. Fisher, would you be able to give us a general idea of what you've caught out there? I'm thinking whiting and flathead?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> Fisher, would you be able to give us a general idea of what you've caught out there? I'm thinking whiting and flathead?


I don't recall ever catching flathead there, but the bottom is good enough so I'm sure they are there, but probably not in big numbers. As mentioned, we've done REALLY well on KGW in winter, but you will pick up a few here and there in summer. The trouble is once you start berleying up the leather jackets swarm the place and thats all you'll catch. We have also done well on gar, but I have no idea at the moment if they are around in numbers. It is a good squid area - a number of the pro squidders work the area but again they are patchy - some areas you'll get a decent school and other areas you'll get zilch. As mentioned in a previous post, some of the holes are better than others - try and pick the rubble type patches if you can pick them - there are some nice lumps and bumps which the fish hang around. You do get snook there, but I haven't seen them in the numbers that you get at Seacliff. As a rule of thumb, I think the better patches are closer rather than further from shore (unless you go right out to the Somerton reef area). You'll need a decent trolley to get up and down the ramp - oh, and the latte set will be very inquisitive when you come back past the cafe area :


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the helpful tips there fisher. I figure if there a flatty at seacliff, and flatty out the front of my street at brighton surely they'd be up there on the big sand patches. Just wish they were consistent . I'll try and find the rubble patches you mentioned and see how we go from there. I think somerton reef is off limits this time round, with a first timer and no GPS it isnt too realistic . Thanks again!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

How far out is the somerton reef ? Happy to stay in close this time, just for future reference.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hopefully Fisher chimes in here but i'm guessing somewhere between 2 and 4 kilometres offshore. I believe it is as shallow as 6m and as deep as about 12. Just googled it and found a photo from a diver of a bream out there :?. I have the co-ordinates for it, havent put it into google earth yet though.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

waldo said:


> How far out is the somerton reef ? Happy to stay in close this time, just for future reference.


too far out for me I'm afraid - probably 2-4km like L3gacy said. When the whiting are on there will be 10-20 boats on it, so should not be too hard to find  its mainly a winter ground.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Whats the go lads? Sunrise is at 6:30am and high tide is at 8:00am. I reckon a 6am start is good but i dont care if it is earlier or later. Chuck your thoughts in but make up your minds before 6pm if possible as i wont have the internet after 6 .


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

6 am fine by me

scorp


----------



## frontosa (Dec 17, 2007)

im going to go off marino \seacliff about 6ish


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

My stinkboat ride (aiming for a 3am start - you're all soft!!!) is still up in the air, but if it falls through I will be hitting Somerton for something different from 6am. If I am out in the boat, I'll make sure that I buzz you all at high speed and create the biggest bow waves possible!!! Nah - but I'll cruise past and say hullo!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll be at the Somerton Reef if no one shows up, figure its about time i do something ballsy. If people do i'll most likely be fishing the sand patches just in front of the SLSC. Scorpion, looks like u got two choices now, Seacliff or Somerton. Seacliff will see you target snook and squid, snook have been a bit off lately though. Somerton will see you targetting whiting and squid (luck of the draw here, i have no experience fishing this ground). Either place is fine for a first time out on the water, guess it just depends on whether u'd rather bait fish or flick lures and SP's. Crazy_Horse, you'd be nuts not to be out in the boat tomorrow, its such a perfect day to target the offshore grounds!


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

So how'd you blokes go? Did you get out to the Reef Legacy? Very keen to hear- Also, if you are looking at repeating the trip this weekend count me in. I couldn't do Monday, but got out to Seacliff Sunday- caught 1 snook and 1 snapper! in pretty close- no squid tho- bizarre, last time I bagged a gooduns in quick time!

Matt


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's the report mate: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13653

And a SNAPPER?! What the? Details please!

Didnt get out to the reef as the blokes showed up and i was running late (that said its really not that far, probably a 30 min paddle?). I'm bloody keen to do it after seeing how close it is though. Keen to head out this weekend but at this stage conditions will not be suitable to try any of the reefs. Somerton sand patches or seacliff would still be doable on saturday though. If you're keen for an early start . This is all based on current weather predictions and things will probably be very different closer to the time etc etc.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Legacy- yeh bizarre to land a Snap there- undersized tho it was- close in too-

re Somerton Sand patches or Seacliff- definately happy fo a weekend trundle (do you take bait or just lures/sp's) and happy with an early or kinda early start!

Matt


----------

